

Thrift + Graphs = Strong, flexible schemas on Hadoop - lrm242
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/schemas-on-hadoop/

======
lazy_nerd
We use Goog's ProtoBuff for the same reason on Hadoop. More flexible, space
and time efficient than thrift.

~~~
nathanmarz
Thrift's compact protocol is a fairly recent addition and is both dense and
fast. What are the flexibility advantages of Protocol Buffers?

~~~
lazy_nerd
Protocol Buffers are flexible because they support 'optional' fields. So we
can change the structure of Protocol Buffer without breaking the system.

~~~
nathanmarz
Thrift has the exact same feature as I discussed in my post.

